# question about messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

## curmudgeon

I have some questions about some messages in my Xorg.0.log

First, the setup:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux system 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 Thu May 28 16:04:49 UTC 2009 i686

Build Date: 26 May 2009

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 31 13:28:31 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81a0444

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

[...]

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 2.2.1) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

        Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

        Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

        SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

        SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

        SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset SuperSavage found

```

First, does this represent a problem?:

```

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chip: id 8c2e, "SuperSavage/IXC 64"

(--) SAVAGE(0): Engine: "SuperSavage"

(--) SAVAGE(0): AGP card detected

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using AGP DMA

(II) SAVAGE(0): DMA is not supported on SuperSavages.

(==) SAVAGE(0): DMA disabled

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using AGP 1x mode

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using 16 MB AGP aperture

[...]

(EE) SAVAGE(0): [agp] AGP not available

(WW) SAVAGE(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize -- falling back to PCI mode.

(WW) SAVAGE(0): [agp] Make sure you have the agpgart kernel module loaded.

```

I do have agp built into the kernel, and I can't find anything about an agpgart option.

Second, what is going on here?:

```

(II) SAVAGE(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(**) SAVAGE(0): DRI is enabled

[...]

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/savage_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727

)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

Undefined sysbols usually indicate something wrong. :(

----------

## Nerevar

To fix the agpgart problem try this kernel setting:

Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) -> (choose the module for your system)

Post the output of lspci if you don't know which module to choose.

To fix the undefined symbol problem try re-emerging xf86-video-savage and running revdep-rebuild.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> To fix the agpgart problem try this kernel setting:
> 
> Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) -> (choose the module for your system)
> 
> Post the output of lspci if you don't know which module to choose.

 

I don't. There is no s3 or savage option. Am I  supposed to use intel (chipset)

```

$  lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 41)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420 PC card Cardbus Controller

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420 PC card Cardbus Controller

02:02.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems WinModem 56k (rev 01)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 41)

```

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> To fix the undefined symbol problem try re-emerging xf86-video-savage and running revdep-rebuild.

 

Did that. No difference.

----------

## Nerevar

Yes, choose the "Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support" driver.

Also, under "Graphics support", make sure you have the "Direct Rrendering Manager  (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)" enabled.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> Yes, choose the "Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support" driver.
> 
> Also, under "Graphics support", make sure you have the "Direct Rrendering Manager  (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)" enabled.

 

I already had the second one enabled.

Adding the first one did not work out too well. Now, X will not start at all.

The log file:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux system 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 Sun May 31 16:46:58 UTC 2009 i686

Build Date: 26 May 2009

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 31 16:57:06 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81a0444

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 1014,021d rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3576 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 41 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 1014,0220 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1014,0222 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 5333,8c2e card 1014,01fc rev 05 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,ac51 card 2000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 104c,ac51 card 2800,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 11c1,0449 card 1468,0410 rev 01 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 1014,0209 rev 41 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0100000 - 0xc01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xebffffff (0xc000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xcfffffff (0xfe00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:0:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:0:1), (2,7,7), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR rev 5, Mem @ 0xc0100000/19, 0xe8000000/26, 0xe4000000/26, 0xe0000000/25

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.2.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 2.2.1) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

        Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

        Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

        SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

        SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

        SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset SuperSavage found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) SAVAGE(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SAVAGE(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SAVAGE(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) SAVAGE(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using video BIOS to set modes

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 15168 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. Paramont BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 1.0

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chip: id 8c2e, "SuperSavage/IXC 64"

(--) SAVAGE(0): Engine: "SuperSavage"

(--) SAVAGE(0): AGP card detected

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using AGP DMA

(II) SAVAGE(0): DMA is not supported on SuperSavages.

(==) SAVAGE(0): DMA disabled

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using AGP 1x mode

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using 16 MB AGP aperture

(==) SAVAGE(0): Removed MMIO write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x1000000)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe4000000, size: 0x5000000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x1000000)

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xe4000000,0x5000000)

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) SAVAGE(0): probed videoram:  16384k

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(--) SAVAGE(0): No DDC signal

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C bus "I2C bus" initialized.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" removed.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Detected current MCLK value of 286.364 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): 1024x768 TFT LCD panel detected and active

(--) SAVAGE(0): - Limiting video mode to 1024x768

(--) SAVAGE(0): Found 13 modes at this depth:

    [10f] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [112] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [115] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [118] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [11b] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [11e] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [124] 1600 x 1200, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [134] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [13e] 1400 x 1050, 60Hz, 75Hz

    [144] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [154] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [175] 720 x 480, 75Hz

    [17f] 720 x 576, 75Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 28.00-96.00 kHz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-75.00 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 220.00 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x350 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 320x175 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 11e at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 10f at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 720x400 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 360x200 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 75Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (mode clock too high)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (mode clock too high)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (mode clock too high)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x432 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (mode clock too high)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (mode clock too high)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (mode clock too high)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (mode clock too high)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 896x672 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 896x672 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 928x696 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 928x696 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 832x624 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 416x312 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x384 54Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 59Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 800x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (mode clock too high)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 118 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 75Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 56.0 MHz, 47.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1024x768"   56.00  1024 1072 1104 1184  768 771 775 790 +hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.38  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 246 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(==) SAVAGE(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MS[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

        [3] 0   0       0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [36] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 15168 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. Paramont BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 1.0

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x1000000)

(II) SAVAGE(0): 9348 kB of Videoram needed for 3D; 16384 kB of Videoram available

(II) SAVAGE(0): Sufficient Videoram available for 3D

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] bpp: 32 depth: 24

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Sarea 2200+284: 2484

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] created "savage" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf07e1000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf07e1000 to 0xb1a1d000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

```

It pretty much fails just a couple of lines before the AGP not available error in the old log file.

----------

## Nerevar

Please post /etc/X11/xorg.conf and 'emerge -pv xorg-server'.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> Please post /etc/X11/xorg.conf and 'emerge -pv xorg-server'.

 

```

$ dog xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0 "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse0"    "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "GLcore"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "record"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "auto"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName   "Monitor Model"

    HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

    VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    ### Available Driver options are:-

    ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

    ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

    ### [arg]: arg optional

    #Option     "AGPMode"                       # <i>

    #Option     "AGPSize"                       # <i>

    #Option     "AccelMethod"                   # <str>

    #Option     "BCIforXv"                      # [<bool>]

    #Option     "BusType"                       # [<str>]

    #Option     "CrtOnly"                       # [<bool>]

    #Option     "DVI"                           # [<bool>]

    #Option     "DisableCOB"                    # [<bool>]

    #Option     "DisableTile"                   # [<bool>]

    #Option     "DisableXVMC"                   # [<bool>]

    #Option     "DmaMode"                       # [<str>]

    #Option     "DmaType"                       # [<str>]

    #Option     "ForceInit"                     # [<bool>]

    #Option     "HWCursor"                      # [<bool>]

    #Option     "LCDClock"                      # <freq>

    #Option     "NoAccel"                       # [<bool>]

    #Option     "Overlay"                       # [<str>]

    #Option     "PAL"                           # [<bool>]

    #Option     "Rotate"                        # [<str>]

    #Option     "SWCursor"                      # [<bool>]

    #Option     "ShadowFB"                      # [<bool>]

    #Option     "ShadowStatus"                  # [<bool>]

    #Option     "TransparencyKey"               # [<str>]

    #Option     "TvOn"                          # [<bool>]

    #Option     "UseBIOS"                       # [<bool>]

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "savage"

    VendorName  "S3 Inc."

    BoardName   "SuperSavage IX/C SDR"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection  "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection  "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group       "video"

    Mode        0660

EndSection

```

I actually did just re-emerge xorg-server, but since you asked:

```

$ emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="savage -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

And finally, just because it looks interesting, attempts to start xdm produce this in /var/log/messages:

```

May 31 18:01:55 system mtrr: base(0xe4000000) is not aligned on a size(0x5000000) boundary

May 31 18:01:55 system mtrr: base(0xe4000000) is not aligned on a size(0x5000000) boundary

May 31 18:01:55 system invalid opcode: 0000 [#2]

May 31 18:01:55 system last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:08.0/resource

May 31 18:01:55 system

May 31 18:01:55 system Pid: 25540, comm: X Tainted: G      D    (2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1) 26472TA

May 31 18:01:55 system EIP: 0060:[<00000057>] EFLAGS: 00013286 CPU: 0

May 31 18:01:55 system EIP is at 0x57

May 31 18:01:55 system EAX: 07981ec0 EBX: ef9ac240 ECX: d6c6a000 EDX: 00000000

May 31 18:01:55 system ESI: ef901400 EDI: 00006430 EBP: d6c6a000 ESP: ef34ff04

May 31 18:01:55 system DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

May 31 18:01:55 system Process X (pid: 25540, ti=ef34e000 task=ef313b00 task.ti=ef34e000)

May 31 18:01:55 system Stack:

May 31 18:01:55 system c01f0fe2 c0231db3 c047bd90 00000000 c022da89 ef901400 c0231dd3 ef901424

May 31 18:01:55 system ef28f900 c022d8e9 00000000 00000007 c015877b 00000000 ef28f900 fffffff7

May 31 18:01:55 system c0158bed 000003ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000002 ef34e000 c0152445

May 31 18:01:55 system Call Trace:

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c01f0fe2>] agp_backend_acquire+0x6/0x17

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c0231db3>] drm_agp_acquire+0x24/0x44

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c022da89>] drm_ioctl+0x1a0/0x216

May 31 18:01:55 system kdm: :0[25543]: IO Error in XOpenDisplay

May 31 18:01:55 system kdm[25538]: Display :0 cannot be opened

May 31 18:01:55 system kdm[25538]: Unable to fire up local display :0; disabling.

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c0231dd3>] drm_agp_acquire_ioctl+0x0/0xe

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c022d8e9>] drm_ioctl+0x0/0x216

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c015877b>] vfs_ioctl+0x3b/0x4a

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c0158bed>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x37c/0x3aa

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c0152445>] sys_fstat64+0x1e/0x23

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c0150266>] vfs_write+0xe6/0xf7

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c0158c47>] sys_ioctl+0x2c/0x42

May 31 18:01:55 system [<c0102bc5>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x25

May 31 18:01:55 system Code:  Bad EIP value.

May 31 18:01:55 system EIP: [<00000057>] 0x57 SS:ESP 0068:ef34ff04

May 31 18:01:55 system ---[ end trace fcbd0ff1de1b02fc ]---

May 31 18:01:55 system [drm:drm_release] *ERROR* Device busy: 1 0

```

----------

## curmudgeon

Something is really wrong now, and I never had any of this happen before I added "Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support."

Without every even trying to start xdm, I get a dump  just attempting to shut down. Parts of it look like this:

```

Oops: 0000 [#2]

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:01/PNP0C09:00:/PNP0C0A:00:/power_supply/BAT0/energy_full

Pid:4088, comm: reboot Tainted: G      D    (2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1) 26472TA

Process reboot (pid: 4088, ti=ef262000 task=ef92ad80 task.ti=ef262000)

Call trace:

pci_device_shutdown

device_shutdown

kernel_restart_prepare

kernel_restart

sys_reboot

dequeue_task_fair

set_next_entity

schedule

hrtimer_cancel

do_nanosleep

hrtimer_nanosleep

hrtimer_wakeup

do_nanosleep

sys_nanosleep

sysenter_do_call

Code:  Bad EIP value.

EIP: [<000000b7>] 0xb7 SS:ESP 0068:ef263e90

---[end trace 2965146ab9282d56 ]---

/etc/init.d/reboot.sh: line 11:  4088 Segmentation faault      /sbin/rebooot -f

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

```

I skipped typing some of the memory addresses.

I have no idea what could be "tainted." This is a NON_MODULAR kernel.

----------

## Nerevar

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 

Change that to 

```
Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

and startx again

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

>  *curmudgeon wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 

No difference.

From the log file:

```

May 31 21:32:45 system mtrr: base(0xe4000000) is not aligned on a size(0x5000000) boundary

May 31 21:32:45 system mtrr: base(0xe4000000) is not aligned on a size(0x5000000) boundary

May 31 21:32:45 system mtrr: base(0xe4000000) is not aligned on a size(0x5000000) boundary

May 31 21:32:45 system invalid opcode: 0000 [#1]

May 31 21:32:45 system last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:08.0/resource

May 31 21:32:45 system

May 31 21:32:45 system Pid: 3866, comm: X Not tainted (2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1) 26472TA

May 31 21:32:45 system EIP: 0060:[<00000057>] EFLAGS: 00013286 CPU: 0

May 31 21:32:45 system EIP is at 0x57

May 31 21:32:45 system EAX: 07981ec0 EBX: ef9282a0 ECX: ef0c47e0 EDX: 00000000

May 31 21:32:45 system ESI: ef901400 EDI: 00006430 EBP: ef0c47e0 ESP: ef331f04

May 31 21:32:45 system DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

May 31 21:32:45 system Process X (pid: 3866, ti=ef330000 task=ef363440 task.ti=ef330000)

May 31 21:32:45 system Stack:

May 31 21:32:45 system c01f0fe2 c023769b c0482db4 00000000 c0233371 ef901400 c02376bb ef901424

May 31 21:32:45 system ef370b00 c02331d1 00000000 00000007 c015877b 00000000 ef370b00 fffffff7

May 31 21:32:45 system c0158bed 000003e1 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000002 ef330000 c0152445

May 31 21:32:45 system Call Trace:

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c01f0fe2>] agp_backend_acquire+0x6/0x17

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c023769b>] drm_agp_acquire+0x24/0x44

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c0233371>] drm_ioctl+0x1a0/0x216

May 31 21:32:45 system kdm: :0[3867]: IO Error in XOpenDisplay

May 31 21:32:45 system kdm[3862]: Display :0 cannot be opened

May 31 21:32:45 system kdm[3862]: Unable to fire up local display :0; disabling.

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c02376bb>] drm_agp_acquire_ioctl+0x0/0xe

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c02331d1>] drm_ioctl+0x0/0x216

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c015877b>] vfs_ioctl+0x3b/0x4a

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c0158bed>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x37c/0x3aa

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c0152445>] sys_fstat64+0x1e/0x23

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c0150266>] vfs_write+0xe6/0xf7

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c0158c47>] sys_ioctl+0x2c/0x42

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c0102bc5>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x25

May 31 21:32:45 system [<c0390000>] ieee80211_invoke_rx_handlers+0xd24/0x1320

May 31 21:32:45 system Code:  Bad EIP value.

May 31 21:32:45 system EIP: [<00000057>] 0x57 SS:ESP 0068:ef331f04

May 31 21:32:45 system ---[ end trace d519f7a63695362d ]---

May 31 21:32:45 system [drm:drm_release] *ERROR* Device busy: 1 0

```

----------

## Nerevar

Does this happen when running startx or just "/etc/init.d/xdm start"? What kind of errors do you get in the Xorg log when running startx as a user?

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> Does this happen when running startx or just "/etc/init.d/xdm start"? What kind of errors do you get in the Xorg log when running startx as a user?

 

It behaves exactly the same (even when started by a regular user).

There are no errors in the Xorg log. Each time, the entire log is identical to what I reproduced above (except for the time and the "mapped SAREA" line, which has different addresses).

The machine is completely locked up with a black display (though I can still ssh in, I can't get the display working again, and have to restart).

The other main indicator that something is wrong is the lines from /var/log/messages (which I have also reproduced above).

----------

## Nerevar

Have you tried disabling the kernel frame buffer?

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> Have you tried disabling the kernel frame buffer?

 

I don't have a kernel now without framebuffer support. Can I disable it from the boot command line (the kernel-parameters.txt file in Documentation didn't mention anything like "nofb")?

----------

## Nerevar

vga=normal

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> vga=normal

 

That didn't work in any way. :( The kernel with the s3 framebuffer booted with the framebuffer despite that added to the boot command line (and still locked up).

The kernel with the vesa framebuffer did boot without the framebuffer, but still locked up.

----------

## Nerevar

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#How%20to%20disable%20the%20framebuffer

----------

## cwr

I get "DMA not supported on SuperSavages", so that's not a problem.  The AGP 

setting is CONFIG_INTEL_AGP, and DRM is CONFIG_DRM_I830.  In dmesg

there's a line "Linux agpgart interface v0.103", followed by a couple of lines

showing that the I830 agpgart-intel AGP aperture is taking up 256M.

It took me a while to work out which chips were doing what; it seems to be

a mixture of Savage and Intel, and getting them all straight was tricky.

Will

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#How%20to%20disable%20the%20framebuffer

 

I had read that before. The vesa framebuffer seems to accept those settings. The savage framebuffer (different kernel) does not.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *cwr wrote:*   

> I get "DMA not supported on SuperSavages", so that's not a problem.  The AGP 
> 
> setting is CONFIG_INTEL_AGP, and DRM is CONFIG_DRM_I830.  In dmesg
> 
> there's a line "Linux agpgart interface v0.103", followed by a couple of lines
> ...

 

I don't have 256 megabytes to spare for video. :)

I am giving up on the framebuffer. I found something on a savage mailing list that said that the savage framebuffer was incompatible with the savage video driver.

http://probo.com/pipermail/savage40/2006-February/000478.html

I haven't been able to get x started at all with any kernel with framebuffer support.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n, cat /proc/cpuinfo and emerge --info as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what I can make happen.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

